# Super A only idling please help



## Thekyrc (Feb 7, 2016)

Need some help, I have a 47 super a the throttle does not work. When you move the throttle lever it moves the incoming linkage to the governer but not the outlet linkage also the outlet linkage is stuck open at the carburetor as if a spring was holding it when it is running and you push the carb linkage forward to the normal idle position it shuts the tractor off. But when you let go it moves back to wide open. But when it is running it will only run at idle the carb linkage is set as if it should be wide open. But it is only at about 500rpm I have played with the idle screw but it does nothing. Any info would be nice. I assume I will need a new governer and maybe a new or rebuilt carb.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It sounds as if the internal governor spring or the governor brake spring may be broken. Your best bet is to pick up the repair manual and disassemble the governor and inspect the components. Both springs are still available from Steiner Tractor, along with the complete internal governor assembly is wear is excessive.

Unless the carburetor throttle plate is loose and binding in the throttle bore, I would not think the problem is with the carburetor. If it is binding in the bore and preventing the carburetor from opening by hand, it is a easy fix to replace the throttle plate screws.


----------



## Thekyrc (Feb 7, 2016)

thanks RC I agree its probably in the governor, the carb does need some minor adjusting but the moor I play with it the more I lean towards springs in the governor. thanks for the help


----------



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

I had the same problems with my Super A and Replaced all the Internal Parts of my Governor...Runs Perfect Now. Here is a Exploded View of the Governor and the link to my You Tube Videos of the Repairs..Earlier Videos show what was happening Before I Fixed it. Hope these can help you. Good Luck, DanO'

http://https://youtu.be/hVQnntAnPU8


----------

